# swarm help



## WardFarm55 (Mar 27, 2013)

i got a call of a swarm in a house and went to look at it and its in a very aqward place and i would tear up alot trying to get it. I was wondering if i placed a hive fairly close to swarm entrance with frames and lemongrass oil in it would it lure them in the hive?


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

No, not if they have already moved into the structure.

UNLESS, they have moved in within the last *24 - 48 *hours and you can drive them out with BeeQuick or BeeGo to your waiting hive. Smoke can drive them out also but to big a fire risk around a home. If your bait hive had a frame of open brood it would up your odds.

Good luck,

Don


----------



## WardFarm55 (Mar 27, 2013)

They said it has been there 2 plus years so more than likely just got to get in there?


----------



## shawbee (Dec 5, 2010)

Search for hogan bee trap this might work.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, you are looking at a cutout removal then.

If you haven't done a cutout you can go on youtube and look up JPthebeeman and see how they are done.

BeeMasters Forum has several removal guys who post and live in central Tennessee if you need help.

Good luck. ....Don


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Cut out for sure.


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

If you decide to do the cutout...please take some pictures and report back!!


----------

